# Radio Screen fuzzy



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have noticed when driving in sunlight the top line of my radio screen lcd is blotchy. The top of the first line of words has dark pixels that seem half on and off. It looks terrible. Wondered if anyone else has seen this. I am taking it in tomorrow for recall so I am going to have them look at it anyway.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzelvania said:


> Hey everyone, I have noticed when driving in sunlight the top line of my radio screen lcd is blotchy. The top of the first line of words has dark pixels that seem half on and off. It looks terrible.


With or without your shades on? Are your Foster Grants polorized? Just curious.


----------



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> With or without your shades on? Are your Foster Grants polorized? Just curious.


No shades.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Can you take a pic of it?

Mine seems to be pretty uniform even in sunlight, no fuzzyness. Also: the display seems to look fine with my shades on (polarized Ray Bans), unless I'm really tilting my head to the side.


----------



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

Took it in for recall today, but it was too cloudy to show them what was happening. They said they updated the software in it. Will see if it worked the next sunny day around here.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

LCD's can do that when it gets super hot. Where do you live are the temps above 90+ ?


----------



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

It was on days above 90. It seems to be much better after they updated the software. It now has just a little distortion that I would expect from the heat. As oppose to the entire line being dark it gets a little bleeding effect around the words which is much more what I would expect in hot weather.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can hardly read my ScanGaugeII on a really HOT day after the car has sat with the windows up. Most days like this, I am nearly 3 miles from work before I can easily read it. As GfxDave stated....High temperatures can do wierd stuff to LCD's.


----------



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

It may very well be heat I just would like to hear that someone else gets the same thing cause i know other cruze owners have it in the 90's where they live. Here is a picture that shows what it is doing.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah that's most likely heat. I've seen that before on other hot monochrome LCD displays.

If there was a real problem with the display, you'd see whole vertical or horizontal lines that are completely light or dark.


----------

